# Anyone know a good cat repellant?



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok, this is not a cat bashing thread, I love cats. My problem is that I have the only garden in a row of concrete yards and although I don't own any cats all the cats in the area like to visit and dig up my garden and all I can smell out there these days is cat wee. Sooo, while I like cats does anyone know how I can stop them from visiting my garden? I don't see them, they come at night, I just smell them and re-plant my bulbs every morning. If they stayed for a cuddle I might be more forgiving  Any idea's?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

get a dog to scare them away


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Hmm, maybe a motion detector that trips a sprinkler? I doubt they'd like getting soaked if they get into your yard.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok, thanks but, Sydney has heavy water restrictions due to drought. Also, dog not possible (however much one may be desired).


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You might try putting netting over everything, but I don't think it would really deter them.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

LOL, it might also slightly impede the enjoyment of my garden also!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Haha, yeah I thought of that. Cats are great, but they're a huge menace when they are let run loose. Lol, could you "borrow" a dog for awhile? Or hook the motion sensor up to a recording of a dog barking? HAHA. Sorry, I know I'm not being the least bit of help. But without water or a dog or some kind of enclosure, I have no idea what you could do.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

When my Ma's cat was digging in her house plants, she put hot pepper powder on top of the soil all around the plants. It worked out quite well, but she had to keep adding powder after she watered the plants(rain for you) for a while. Now she doesn't have to add pepper powder anymore; the cat gave up.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is a paragraph from an article I found.. 


_If you don't want your neighbor's cats in your garden, you will need to take more drastic measures. Try spraying the intruder with a blast from the hose. Most cats will turn and run although some actually enjoy water, especially on a hot day. For them, you must try other tactics, like planting rue. The blue foliage makes this an attractive garden accent, but cats can't stand the odor and will make a wide berth around the planting. Thorny roses also deter cats. 

Some gardeners use homemade remedies. Although I can't personally attest to the success of these methods, it won't hurt to try them. Sprinkle your plants with crushed pepper. It will irritate cats and may even produce a few extra pepper plants in the garden. Cayenne is also said to work though you will need to reapply it after every rain. Or try ground-up grapefruit and lemon rinds. Or make a tea of rue, hot pepper liquid, or lemon juice to spray on plants. 

Commercial products like predator urine and cat (and dog) repellents also are available at many garden centers. Or try to get rid of unwanted cat visitors with devices that use sound, light, and/or water to scare them away. Another possibility is to lay down mats, which have soft upward facing points. It won't hurt you--or the cats--to walk on these, but most cats don't like to step on them._


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Thankyou! think I will try the chilli (pepper)


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Lemon juice. Cats hate the smell of citrus!


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

So do you just drizzle lemon juice around the place? Do you know if it affects the soil?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is a website for everything. LOL

http://www.cat-repellant.info/


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

At petstores you can get a spray to keep cats away from plants. I need to get some for my two 10 week old kittens that love to tear up my mom's plants...Those little stinkers.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Unfortunately the cats belong to the neighbours! Thanks for all the tips guys, that website is great, why didn't I think to google!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Lara said:


> why didn't I think to google!



oh lord, dont let Cichlid Man hear you say that! :lol:


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Why? It didn't occur to me that there might be a website dovoted to repelling cats! Is that so strange? :lol:


----------

